# KnownHost Santa is back / free upgrades



## Coastercraze (Dec 25, 2013)

Got this in my inbox. Nice to see them giving upgrades.



> Dear Valued KnownHost Customer,
> 
> 
> Can you believe it's that time of year again? KnownHost is proud to announce the return of our famous KnownHost Santa! This year Santa has been keeping his elves hard at work to ensure we have great gifts for all of our wonderful customers.
> ...


----------

